# Dining Options Near Toronto Union



## XHRTSP (Jul 26, 2015)

Anyone have any restaurant recommendations in or near Toronto Union Station? I have a YYZ overnight tonight, and should have enough time for a quick excursion downtown tomorrow morning now that the UP Express is running.


----------



## StanJazz (Jul 26, 2015)

The 360 Restaurant in the CN Tower is nice with a great view. But be prepared to spend $$$.

Stan


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 26, 2015)

The old Entertainment district in Yorkville ( @one time Canada's Greenwich Village) is full of Cafes,Boutiques and

New York Prices but is no longer the place to go!

Downtown has hundreds of places to dine from Pizza joints to 5 Star Restaurants. Depending on what type of food you like, just use Goggle and pick your spot!

Even though it's now a Fairmont Hotel, the 5 Star Royal York ( old CP Hotel across from Union Station), has a really good Restaurant and Cafe at @ Resort Prices!

If you want "Canadian Cuisine" there's plenty of Tim Horton's around!


----------



## Dayliner381 (Jul 26, 2015)

If its not too late you might try the Oliver and Bonicini restaurant at Front and Yonge opposite the Hockey Hall of Fame.

Incidentally, the Entertainment District and Yorkville are different places in Toronto. And while Yorkville may have once been the Greenwich Village of Toronto, back in the heyday of the Riverboat Café in the 1960s, it is no longer so. Think 5th Ave or Regent Street.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 26, 2015)

There's also a food court in the station with a decent sushi joint* and some other places to eat.

*Stations with decent sushi: Vancouver, Toronto, New York, and Washington.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 27, 2015)

As others have said…..many restaurants downtown and close to Union Station. Most post a menu, if you don’t see what you want just walk on to the next block. And Toronto is perfectly safe for walking after dark.

If there are major events on at the Rogers Center or Air Canada Centre….downtown can be very busy with a long wait for a seat.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jul 27, 2015)

Made it to Union and back. Train had a very nice interior and free wi-fi. Trip was super quick too.

I really didn't have a lot of time so I didn't venture much more than a block from Union. I did eventually get 'Breakfast Poutine' from Bacon Nation. Pretty delicious.

I'll have to go back again when I have a longer layover and at a least journey up the CN Tower.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 27, 2015)

Loose Moose Tap and Grill on Front St.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 27, 2015)

Glad you liked the Poutine,the favorite dish of Quebequois. I don't care for it myself, but the Canadian Bacon ( called Back Bacon up there) is great!

Toronto and Canada have lots to offer, so next trip do enjoy the view from the CN Tower and some really good Canadian Beer, Whiskey and Food!( and take home some really great Maple Syrup too!)


----------

